# Zeno/Extasis breeding information(Malinois)



## Colin Chin (Sep 20, 2006)

Dear All,
The litter has dropped from the mating of Zeno/Extasis. Would need you guys' help to decipher, what to expect from this litter. 
Zeno is a serious male, less social, remain watchful of ppl. Whereas Extasis is a very social around strangers. Cheers. 

Below is the link to their pedigrees:
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dogs/belgian_malinois/breeding.result?fadir=505487&modir=505691

Thanks.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

If you are going by pedigree, then there is not much to go by. I do not PERSONALLY like to see that many Sch titles in a Mals pedigree, but that just might be me.

Utamaroux or however it is spelled, of all the dogs in the pedigree produced **** all. There were a lot of throwaways from that dog.

I do not like a male that is like what you are describing. I like confidence, and what you are describing is not confidence.

Overall, I would pass. The dogs of any worth are way the **** back in the pedigree, and there are too many Sch dogs. 

With it being a crap shoot with puppies from a really nice pedigree, I would not take a chance on this breeding. Too many pups from the fathers lines failed at ring.


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp (Apr 2, 2006)

isn't this something to question before breeding, or do I get it wrong and is the breeding not made yet?


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I think, from another post on this forum, that he's not the breeder of the litter but a potential buyer.

What are your plans for the pup? Ring, Schutzhund, Personal Protection, ???


----------



## Erik Berg (Apr 11, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Overall, I would pass. The dogs of any worth are way the **** back in the pedigree, and there are too many Sch dogs.
> 
> With it being a crap shoot with puppies from a really nice pedigree, I would not take a chance on this breeding. Too many pups from the fathers lines failed at ring.


Did they failed at ring and then went on to SCH instead, is that way you mean? How would a few generation of SCH-training change the dogs compared to ringsport?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Are you kidding ????


----------



## Erik Berg (Apr 11, 2006)

No, you said they failed at ring, so I assumed they was not suited for that.


----------



## Erik Berg (Apr 11, 2006)

OK, I see now that you wrote many PUPS from the fathers line failed at ring, my first impression was that those dogs on the fathers side wasn´t good enough for ring. Besides that I was dead serious


----------



## Aleksandra Kordas (Nov 17, 2008)

In my opionion Utmarou gave some good dogs and Stoned as well


----------

